# Which Spanish to use?



## jhughes

Hello,

I have an English website that I'm looking to have translated into Spanish.

The thing is, I'm running into a problem. Apparently there are several different types of Spanish used all around the world. Is it like English in that there are only a small amount of differences between the written word in one country to the next? Or is it a big difference in the written word?

To reach a world audience, which Spanish should I translate into? And what factors were used to determine this? Since later on I will want to translate into other languages that might face the same problem.

I'm thinking I should use Spain's Spanish, since it is their language. Any thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## Philippa

Hi jhughes!
I don't think they're so very different (the spanish-speakers here don't seem to have too many problems communicating!), but you should still probably stick to one type. Wouldn't a Latin American Spanish be more appropriate if you're in the U.S. It depends on who your target audience are really!

Can I ask a related question that I've been wondering about.....
Is it true that Mexican Spanish is regarded as the standard for Latin American Spanish? I read this recently and it's the only Spanish offered on this website/forum.

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## esteban

Hola jhughes,


No te preocupés, son muy pocas las diferencias entre los numerosos hispanohablantes en el mundo. Cambian los acentos, un poco la pronunciaciòn y en cuanto a vocabulario existe una base comùn con pequenas diferencias.
Encontraràs mayor diferencias si te focalisàs en las jergas de cada regiòn.
Ejemplo, un mexicano te va a decir "Hola guey" un colombiano te podrìa decir "'tes qué ve" (u otras cosas pero no quiero ser vulgar en este foro!)", un argentino podrìa decirte "che loco, como andàs?, un venezolano "hola chamo" y un espanol "hola tìo". La gramàtica deberìa ser uniformizada pero no siempre es el caso. Pero te repito con pocas excepciones, yo dirìa màs bien que ciertos errores son màs tolerados segùn el paìs donde te encontrés! Philippa tiene razòn con respecto al "espanol" que deberìas usar. En cuanto al espanol mexicano no habìa escuchado ni constatado algo semejante pero hay algo constanmte en todos los paìses hispanohablante...todo el mundo cree hablar el espanol estàndar!

Saludos


----------



## Phryne

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi jhughes!
> 
> Can I ask a related question that I've been wondering about.....
> Is it true that Mexican Spanish is regarded as the standard for Latin American Spanish? I read this recently and it's the only Spanish offered on this website/forum.
> 
> Saludos
> Philippa


I've never heard such a thing, except from somebody in the Culture forum.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but not only I've never heard of a certain Spanish being standard, but also, I believe that Mexican Spanish has a lot of words that come from their Aztec/Mayan traditions that other Spanish speaking peoples find difficult to comprehend. Here, in the US, a lot of people want to learn Mexican Spanish just because of the immense population of that origin. I think there is not other explanation for that.



Cheers!


----------



## jhughes

Thank you everyone for your comments.

If I read and translated correctly, the different Spanishes are very similar, and only the spoken word and informal style proves to be the biggest difference.

I am based in the United States, but my website has universal appeal. I am trying to make it more accessible by having it translated into different languages.

I still need to choose ONE style of Spanish to use, but now I know not to worry that people in Madrid won't understand it if I use a Mexican Spanish or Spain Spanish.

In choosing this standard, without getting into trouble, can I ask which group of Spanish speaking people would be more Internet Savvy? Has the Internet been more integrated into the lives of people in Latin America then in Spain, or is it the opposite way? I assume I would want to translate to the party that would use the site more.

Thank you


----------



## esteban

You could say internet has been more "integrated" into the lives of people in Spain, being politically correct. The truth is that people in Spain have more access to internet because they are...richer. But only 10% of the Spanish speaking people live in Spain...in the end I think there are much more people using internet in the whole Latin America than in Spain but in my opinion if you were only considering Mexico then it would be Spain.
Feel free to correct my English._

De paso en mi respuesta anterior se dice "constante" y no "constanmte" y luego la oraciòn era al plural, por eso se escribe "todos los paìses hispanohablantes"*
Eso me pasa por escribir a mil!*_


----------



## Leopold

I think you should do it in "neutral Spanish". I've seen it lots of times. Just take the words that are clear for every group. There are people working "neutralizing" Spanish texts, translators and proofreaders, etc.

Regards,
Leo


----------



## Fernando

Unless you are interested in one particular market, I wouldn't choose one 'particular Spanish'. For Spaniards some American words are 'strange' but we understand them and it is the same for Americans.

The difference in written Spanish are far less than in spoken Spanish.

Avoid words from one particular country and I think you won't have any problem.

By no way Mexican Spanish is a standard. I would say that the 'best' Spanish is spoken in Colombia and in some places of Spain.

The only discussion I have heard (you will find some threads on the topic) is whether Spanish from Spain is the standard one. Nationalism here encounters language and a solution is not easy.


----------



## garryknight

jhughes said:
			
		

> I am based in the United States, but my website has universal appeal. I am trying to make it more accessible by having it translated into different languages.


In that case, maybe you should translate it into British English! 
From what I've seen and heard, the variations between different Spanish-speaking countries is about the same as between US English and British English.


----------



## daviesri

Good luck.  

I had a Spanish teacher from Ecuador and she felt they were the only Country that spoke Spanish properly.  She was a language bigot if one ever existed.  She knocked practically all other Countries and their Spanish.  

Worked with a guy from Chile and he felt they were the only ones who spoke Spanish properly.

I think most spanish speaking Countries can understand the other countries as long as you avoid slang.  I would avoid using the vosotros tense since it is not used in practically all of South and Central America and Mexico.

Most text books that we used in school were "Spain" Spanish.  We just skipped conjugating the VOSOTROS.

My spanish classes I took were taught in Venezuela and Texas.


----------



## daviesri

garryknight said:
			
		

> In that case, maybe you should translate it into British English!
> From what I've seen and heard, the variations between different Spanish-speaking countries is about the same as between US English and British English.


 
I am not sure about that.  Until I moved to London for a few years I would of had no idea that a bonnet and a boot could be found on a car, a lorry was a truck, and a bin was a garbage can.


----------



## garryknight

daviesri said:
			
		

> I am not sure about that.  Until I moved to London for a few years I would of had no idea that a bonnet and a boot could be found on a car, a lorry was a truck, and a bin was a garbage can.



And if you went to a Spanish-speaking country, you'd have to decide whether the bonnet (capó, or cofre in Mexico) and boot (maletero, or baúl in the Southern Cone countries, or maletera in the Andes countries and Chile, or cajuela in Mexico) were part of a coche, an automóvil, a carro, or an auto. But I think if you use 'coche', 'capó', and 'maletero', you'd be understood. What do our Spanish-speaking friends think?

[By the way, it's "would have had".]


----------



## daviesri

garryknight said:
			
		

> [By the way, it's "would have had".]


 
Oops, a terrible and sloppy mistake on my part.   It's that lazy internet typing monster raising its head. 
That is what happens when you do not take the time to proofread what you type. 
The problem with this site is that there is an overabundance of educated people using it.


----------



## Maeron

What you need is to choose a translator who is capable of writing "neutral Spanish"---a language which exists nowhere in reality*, but is understood and accepted by Spanish-speakers from every country. 

Here are some links discussing the topic:
http://www.intersolinc.com/newsletters/newsletter_44.htm 
http://www.i18nguy.com/l10n/MS_LA_Spanish.html 

If you google on {+no neutral Spanish}, you'll find other references. For instance, one translation company writes this on their website:


> The term "Neutral Spanish" refers to Spanish which has no regional words or expressions. For example, the first time we encounter the word "voltage" in a text we translate it as "tensión eléctrica (tensión, voltaje)", and simply as "tensión" thereafter. With this kind of usage, both Spaniards who would not choose the word "voltaje" and Latin Americans who would use "voltaje" but not reject "tensión" are satisfied.
> 
> We also avoid certain words or expressions, for example, replacing the verb "coger" (to take) with a synonym with the same basic denotation but without the offensive connotation the word "coger" has in countries such as Mexico. The bottom line is to use words and expressions which communicate clearly and respectfully to all Spanish language clients.


Since your case is a website, it concerns written language and will be more or less formal, so using neutral Spanish is less complicated; the biggest differences between countries and regions are found in spoken language (accent) and colloquial language (slang and informal words).
------
*Of course "exists nowhere in reality" doesn't mean that it's weird and artificial (it's not), only that it avoids (1) words that are absent from some country's(countries') vocabularies, (2) words that mean one thing in some country(countries), and something completely different elsewhere.


----------



## aprendista

daviesri said:
			
		

> Good luck.
> 
> Most text books that we used in school were "Spain" Spanish.  We just skipped conjugating the VOSOTROS.
> 
> My spanish classes I took were taught in Venezuela and Texas.



Pero, _La Biblia de las Américas_, escribiendo por especialistas latinoamericanos, usa "vosotros".


----------



## sergio11

daviesri said:
			
		

> Most text books that we used in school were "Spain" Spanish. We just skipped conjugating the VOSOTROS.


 
Those differences may be more confusing for foreigners trying to learn Spanish, but natives have no problem, especially if they have received a school education. 

An American trying to find his way into Spanish may find it difficult to figure out the "tú" and the "vosotros", but for a native Spanish speaker there is absolutely no reason to skip "vosotros", since he has studied it in school and reads it every day in books. 

The only things you have to avoid are slangs and obvious regionalisms, especially all the Aztec, Mayan and other local indigenous words, which to a greater or lesser degree you will find all along Central and South America and are understood only in a small region of the particular country in question. Not even everybody in that country will understand those words. 

We have debated this issue at length in several other threads of this forum, and probably people still remember me as the crazy, hard-headed, stubborn and unreasonable guy that says all Spanish is the same while everybody else tells me it is not. However, in this thread, most people seem to agree with me: Congratulations, everyone! And congratulations to me, too, because finally I don't sound like a lunatic!

One more issue to take into account is what is the subject matter of this Website. If this is going to be a Website about foods, recipes, and the like, you are not going to find two countries that have the same names for their fruits, vegetables and meat cuts. If it is about philosophy or nuclear physics, you will not find any difference. What will its content be?


----------



## daviesri

aprendista said:
			
		

> Pero, _La Biblia de las Américas_, escribiendo por especialistas latinoamericanos, usa "vosotros".


 
Not sure about this. I have known people from Colombia, Venezuela, Mexico, Guatemala, Chile, Peru, Bolivia, Paraguay and Argentina. None used vosotros. The Argentino used VOS but never used the vosotros conjugation. VOS was just another way of saying 'you'.


----------



## Maika

Yes, the Mexican spanish is the standard for Latin America, it is even very used for films and soaps for TV. I once heard that it is due to its very little accent (although I think every country, even every part of a country has its own accent). If you use Latin American spanish, everybody will understand it.

Regards
Maika


----------



## Maika

We also do eliminate the "vosotros", it is not used at all in Mexico.

About the Argentinians, they use the "vos" as some said, but they never conjugate in that person, actually the way they conjugate is erroneous, as they use "vos tenés" , "vos querés", "vos jugás", etc. That's definitely gramatically wrong, it is an invention.   =)

Maika


----------



## Maika

Oops, I meant "someone said" above


----------



## sergio11

daviesri said:
			
		

> Not sure about this. I have known people from Colombia, Venezuela, Mexico, Guatemala, Chile, Peru, Bolivia, Paraguay and Argentina. None used vosotros. The Argentino used VOS but never used the vosotros conjugation. VOS was just another way of saying 'you'.


I am from Argentina. I repeat my earlier answer: "...for a native Spanish speaker there is absolutely no reason to skip "vosotros", since he has studied it in school and reads it every day in books." 



			
				Maika said:
			
		

> Yes, the Mexican spanish is the standard for Latin America, it is even very used for films and soaps for TV. I once heard that it is due to its very little accent (although I think every country, even every part of a country has its own accent). If you use Latin American spanish, everybody will understand it.


            ....??? 




			
				Maika said:
			
		

> We also do eliminate the "vosotros", it is not used at all in Mexico.
> 
> About the Argentinians, they use the "vos" as some said, but they never conjugate in that person, actually the way they conjugate is erroneous, as they use "vos tenés" , "vos querés", "vos jugás", etc. That's definitely gramatically wrong, it is an invention. =)


The "vos" is not an invention. It comes from the Spanish respectful address form "Vos" which is a way of saying "vosotros." The conjugation comes also from the second person in the plural where the "i" is elided.


In summary, I repeat my quote from an earlier posting:


			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> ...for a native Spanish speaker there is absolutely no reason to skip "vosotros", since he has studied it in school and reads it every day in books.


 
Of course, if you don't care about Spain, you don't need to worry about "vosotros": you can just say "ustedes". However, it is true that when Latin Americans read the Bible, they read "vosotros" and nobody complains about it.


----------



## Leopold

Maika said:
			
		

> About the Argentinians, they use the "vos" as some said, but they never conjugate in that person, actually the way they conjugate is erroneous, as they use "vos tenés" , "vos querés", "vos jugás", etc. That's definitely gramatically wrong, it is an invention. =)
> 
> Maika



In fact it is completely right.

And btw, let me tell you that Mexicans have a really strong accent. 

Leo


----------



## jhughes

> If this is going to be a Website about foods, recipes, and the like, you are not going to find two countries that have the same names for their fruits, vegetables and meat cuts. If it is about philosophy or nuclear physics, you will not find any difference. What will its content be?


 It's a math resource website, so I guess I will not find differences then.  Hopefully not.


----------



## ILT

I can tell you that I agree with my friends here telling you to just brush up a little and use words that are not too regional.  About the best Spanish, I read once that the RAE declared that the "purest" Spanish is spoken in Perú.  Unfortunatelly I don't remember the source, the date or anything else, just that México was second and I think Colombia was third.  However, I don't have the slightest idea of what makes a language spoken in a certain area "purer" than others.

About your webpage, a professional translator should be able to skip the jargon and make it understandable to everybody.  I'd say that's the way to go.

ILT


----------



## burt81356

Dear jhughes:
I found this site with interesting info. Check out "The Spanish speaking world" in particular.

http://www.multilingual.com/FMPro?-...ettingStarted/welcomeGettingStarted.htm&-find


----------



## esteban

Maika said:
			
		

> Yes, the Mexican spanish is the standard for Latin America, it is even very used for films and soaps for TV. I once heard that it is due to its very little accent (although I think every country, even every part of a country has its own accent). If you use Latin American spanish, everybody will understand it.
> 
> Regards
> Maika


 
Hola Maika,


!En Colombia también la gente jura no tener acento! Y cree como vos que su espanol es el espanol estàndar. Estoy domiciliado ahora en Italia y hace poco volvì de vacaciones a Colombia y te confieso que me causò mucha gracia volver a mirar las series estadounidenses traducidas al espanol mexicano. Antes cuando miraba la televisiòn en Colombia no le hacìa mucho caso pero cuando escuché al protagonista de una serie diciendo cosas del estilo "Oye Pablo este sujeto no es muy simpàtico, creo que deberìamos patearle el trasero al norteamericano ese" con la misma entonaciòn que Don Ramòn del "chavo del ocho" (!viva el chavo del ocho!) me pareciò muy chistoso! !Me pasa lo mismo cuando viajo con Iberia y escucho hablar a Tom Cruise  en las pelìculas que pasan a bordo!
Asì que tenés razòn casi todas los programas, series, pelìculas, etc. son traducidas al espanol mexicano (por razones geogràficas y pràcticas supongo: hay muchìsimos mexicanos en Estados Unidos) pero la verdad es que TODOS tenemos un acento bien marcado afuera de nuestras fronteras  !


----------



## esteban

...con la misma entonaciòn *de *Don Ramòn...!qué pena!


----------



## jmx

I love translating said:
			
		

> I can tell you that I agree with my friends here telling you to just brush up a little and use words that are not too regional. About the best Spanish, I read once that the RAE declared that the "purest" Spanish is spoken in Perú. Unfortunatelly I don't remember the source, the date or anything else, just that México was second and I think Colombia was third. However, I don't have the slightest idea of what makes a language spoken in a certain area "purer" than others.


What I'm going to say is just a personal opinion.

I suspect the reason why the RAE selects a Latin American country as having the "purest" spanish is a political reason of sorts. It means : "You see how friendly we are, we don't consider our own spanish to be better, instead we choose a distant country with a high ratio of amerindian people. Now in exchange for this gracious gesture, you latinamericans must accept us as the one and only authority about how spanish must be spoken and written".

Also, in my opinion a discussion about where the _purest_ spanish is spoken is preposterous because of its own nature.


----------



## esteban

jmartins said:
			
		

> What I'm going to say is just a personal opinion.
> 
> I suspect the reason why the RAE selects a Latin American country as having the "purest" spanish is a political reason of sorts. It means : "You see how friendly we are, we don't consider our own spanish to be better, instead we choose a distant country with a high ratio of amerindian people. Now in exchange for this gracious gesture, you latinamericans must accept us as the one and only authority about how spanish must be spoken and written".
> 
> Also, in my opinion a discussion about where the _purest_ spanish is spoken is preposterous because of its own nature.


 
I think _la RAE_  has made a lot of improvements lately regarding her way of considering Spanish beyond its borders and so did Spanish people.
If you consult the RAE's dictionnary you will find tons of american words, _americanismos_, that have been included in its latest edition. 
Con esto no estoy diciendo que los académicos de la RAE o que incluso los espanoles en general nunca tengan prejuicios hacia el espanol de Latinoamérica pero te cuento que pasa lo mismo del otro lado del atlàntico. Si viajàs a Colombia por ejemplo escucharàs muchas veces a la gente diciendo "el espanol de Colombia es el màs neutro, nosotros no tenemos acento" y cosas por el estilo. Es pura presunciòn aunque no siempre de mala fe y es también ignorancia porque la mayorìa de las veces la gente no se molesta en comprobar lo que afirma. Yo no creo que las cosas estén tan mal y que la RAE se comporte de manera hipòcrita y sinceramente nunca he escuchado ni leìdo, por parte de la RAE, nada acerca de la "pureza" del lenguaje en Perù, México o Colombia y no creo que es el tipo de cosas que suele hacer hoy en dìa.


Saludos


----------



## Leopold

esteban said:
			
		

> ...con la misma entonaciòn *de *Don Ramòn...!qué pena!



"...con la misma entonación que don Ramón" es perfectamente correcto.

"de don Ramón" me suena más raro, la verdad, pero creo que también es correcto, o por lo menos se dice, aunque puede ser un galicismo.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## esteban

Leopold said:
			
		

> "...con la misma entonación que don Ramón" es perfectamente correcto.
> 
> "de don Ramón" me suena más raro, la verdad, pero creo que también es correcto, o por lo menos se dice, aunque puede ser un galicismo.
> 
> Saludos,
> Leo


 
Inmediatamente después de haberme "corregido", me surgiò la duda. Creo que tenés razòn, es perfectamente correcto "que Don Ramòn" y quizà se me hayan cruzado los cables con el francés.


----------



## Bosch

Mi primer comentario sería ir al público objetivo, pero para este caso es complejo dada la amplitud del rango que se quiere abarcar. Quisiera compartir parte de mi experiencia como colombiano hispanohablante en los Estados Unidos. Donde estoy hay muchos mexicanos sin descartar un nutrido grupo de latinos. Con algo de humor decidimos con mi grupo de amigos (costarricenses, puertorriqueños, panameños, argentinos, españoles, mexicanos, etc) hablar “español estándar”, que en conclusión era excluir modismos o palabras creadas en nuestros países de origen. Llegamos al punto en que casi todos nos movemos entre miles de sinónimos pero en esencia  el mensaje es muy claro, debo confesar que nuestro mayor problema se presentó con los mexicanos que tienen un amplio grupo de palabras de origen azteca, palabras “hechas” o simplemente palabras mutadas del inglés y no terminan siendo ni español ni inglés. Mi sugerencia sería buscar la mayor cobertura que excluya cualquier clase de modismos o regionalismos.


----------



## Phryne

Maika said:
			
		

> We also do eliminate the "vosotros", it is not used at all in Mexico.
> 
> About the Argentinians, they use the "vos" as some said, but they never conjugate in that person, actually the way they conjugate is erroneous, as they use "vos tenés" , "vos querés", "vos jugás", etc. That's definitely gramatically wrong, it is an invention. =)
> 
> Maika


 
No, Maika, it's not erroneous, it's theway we speak and it is accepted by grammarians! Also, "vos" was used in Spain and it was quite formal. Now it's considered to be old-fashioned.

*source: Rae.*

*vos**.*(Del lat. _vos_).*1.* pron. person. Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino, empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don Pedro, sois docto; vos, Juana, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.


----------



## Phryne

Maika said:
			
		

> Yes, the Mexican spanish is the standard for Latin America, it is even very used for films and soaps for TV. I once heard that it is due to its very little accent (although I think every country, even every part of a country has its own accent). If you use Latin American spanish, everybody will understand it.
> 
> Regards
> Maika


 
I have to disagree with you again. In Argentina we used to watch Venezuelan soap operas as well and they sounded as funny as the Mexican's. "Touny, iama al fontanero!!!"  I think they just chose to leave the language of origin. Additionally, from my point of view, you Mexicans have a very very thick accent, so it's all about perspective!


----------



## Bosch

Un asunto son los acentos y otro el lenguaje. La información que he obtenido de cadenas latinas en USA, muestra una gran demanda por presentadores de CostaRica, Colombia y Peru, porque no tienen un acento tan fuerte y tan marcado como en otras partes.


----------



## Phryne

Bosch said:
			
		

> Un asunto son los acentos y otro el lenguaje. La información que he obtenido de cadenas latinas en USA, muestra una gran demanda por presentadores de CostaRica, Colombia y Peru, porque no tienen un acento tan fuerte y tan marcado como en otras partes.


 
Hola!
A mí me surge preguntar, los acentos son o no marcados en relación a qué? A la gente que vive en USA, en el caso de la cadena que contrata presentadores? Claro, teniendo en cuenta la población hispana en USA, nunca van a preferir un acento argentino o español porque no hay tantos argentinos o españoles en relación a gente de otras nacionalidades. Si lo eligen así es para que la gente pueda identificarse, no creo que tenga nada que ver con la "neutralidad" de los acentos. No creo que exista tal neutralidad.

saludos.


----------



## Bosch

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola!
> A mí me surge preguntar, los acentos son o no marcados en relación a qué? A la gente que vive en USA, en el caso de la cadena que contrata presentadores? Claro, teniendo en cuenta la población hispana en USA, nunca van a preferir un acento argentino o español porque no hay tantos argentinos o españoles en relación a gente de otras nacionalidades. Si lo eligen así es para que la gente pueda identificarse, no creo que tenga nada que ver con la "neutralidad" de los acentos. No creo que exista tal neutralidad.
> 
> saludos.



En locución si se habla de acentos, timbres, entonación y neutralidad. No es algo tan intangible como parece o un asunto de oferta y demanda o de solo identificación, si fuera por eso en US solo habria locutores mexicanos. Es cuestion de manejar ritmos e intensiones que son perfectamente perceptibles de acuerdo a un acento.


----------



## Phryne

Bosch said:
			
		

> En locución si se habla de acentos, timbres, entonación y neutralidad. No es algo tan intangible como parece o un asunto de oferta y demanda o de solo identificación, si fuera por eso en US solo habria locutores mexicanos. Es cuestion de manejar ritmos e intensiones que son perfectamente perceptibles de acuerdo a un acento.


 
Bien, yo no soy locutora, pero sé bien que la neutralidad de la locución en Colombia no es la misma que la neutralidad en España. 

A su vez, me resulta muy curioso que los acentos que considerás "neutros" son casualmente los que más se asemejan al tuyo. Yo no creo que haya una universalidad en cuestiones de neutralidad de lenguas, de la misma forma en que ya desechaste al español de España, muy casualmente donde la lengua se originó y se me ocurriría pensar que si la teoría de neutralidad universal para la lengua castellana existiese, debería tener más relación con su lugar de origen. No te parece? Es como decirle a un inglés que los americanos son más neutros o viceversa. Quién impone las reglas y por qué?

Es simplemente una visión relativista.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Cuando hablan de neutralidad en el lenguaje que usan los
presentadores, locutores, conductores de radio y televisión, creo que se refiere, por ejemplo, al uso del tú, de palabras que sean comprendidas por todos y a un acento no tan marcado como, haciendo un parangón con nuestro país, serían los cordobeses y correntinos (aclaro que me encantan todos los acentos, para mí tienen mucho sabor). Y esto, es claro, tiene sus detractores, por lo menos eso es lo que he escuchado en Argentina: que todos hablan IGUAL, no sé si se lo enseñan cuando cursan la carrera de locutor...
Personalmente me encanta el acento peruano de Guerrero Marthineitz y de José Palomino, las voces graves de los uruguayos, me gusta el acento de los bolivianos: me parece muy castizo.
Eso del acento neutro me parece bueno cuando una está aprendiendo un idioma y escucha los noticieros extranjeros, ahí es mucho más fácil entender lo que dicen.
Saludos neutrales.


----------



## sergio11

esteban said:
			
		

> Inmediatamente después de haberme "corregido", me surgiò la duda. Creo que tenés razòn, es perfectamente correcto "que Don Ramòn" y quizà se me hayan cruzado los cables con el francés.


 
Si fuéramos a hilar demasiado fino, diríamos que significan dos cosas distintas: 

"...con la misma entonación que don Ramón" es una comparación y está bien construída gramaticalmente. Significa que una cosa es igual que otra o que no lo es. 

"...de Don Ramón", por otro lado, indica propiedad, indica que se está usando la entonación propia "de Don Ramón", y en ese caso se podría decir que es preferible el omitir el adjetivo "misma" y decir "...con la entonación de don Ramón".

Humilde opinión de un lego aficionado: siéntanse *Vuestras Mercedes* con libertad de debatirlo.

[Iba a decir "sentíos con...", pero usé "*Vuestras Mercedes..."*, simplemente para ilustrar de dónde proviene el Ustedes, y para que se vea no es un invento nuestro. Lo mismo con el *"vos"*, el* "Usted"* y las conjugaciones.]


----------



## Phryne

Hola Ara!

El acento neutro, según lo estuve viendo con el inglés es una elección arbitraria y accidental dentro de un mismo país. En USA por ejemplo, no siempre fue el mismo acento el que se consideró neutral. Por otro lado, en nuestro país siempre se considero neutro cierto acento de Buenos Aires, o acento rioplatense (otras gentes fuera de Capital también lo hablan). Respecto a un acento neutro en todos los países hispanoparalantes ..... se me ocurre que con aún más razón tiene que ser arbitrario y accidental, si es que existe. 

saludos relativos.


----------



## Leopold

En realidad para un sitio web el *acento neutro*, no nos sirve. No creo que exista ni siquiera. El tema del acento creo que se sale del tema del hilo.

Hablamos de lenguaje neutro, se trata de una cuestión léxica, sintáctica y morfológica, no fonética.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## araceli

Sí, quizás yo estaba mezclando los conceptos de _acento y lenguaje neutros_ , creo que verdaderamente no existe el acento neutro, entonces sí se podría hablar de modulación y entonación claras: por ejemplo, cuando veo películas españolas pido a los gritos que las subtitulen... porque me cuesta acostumbrarme a los acentos y al vocabulario.


----------



## Bonny

Hi everybody

I am mexican and I would like to answer Phryne's question:

Phryne I would like you to know that we have a very wide culture and there are lots of small "indigena" communities around mexico, Aztecas and Mayas are one the most important ones, but mexican spanish does not mix spanish words with any "indigena" language. Sometimes, for example, a colombian person may not understand me, not because I use some aztec or mayan words, but because we have different slang used in every spanish country.
I can say that there is no standard spanish, but if you are a french person learning spanish then you will learn Spain's Accent, and if you are northamerican learning spanish may be you will learn Mexico's accent because you are closer to this country.


----------



## Phryne

Leopold said:
			
		

> En realidad para un sitio web el *acento neutro*, no nos sirve. No creo que exista ni siquiera. El tema del acento creo que se sale del tema del hilo.
> 
> Hablamos de lenguaje neutro, se trata de una cuestión léxica, sintáctica y morfológica, no fonética.
> 
> Saludos,
> Leo


 
Eso es otro cantar y creo que cualquiera lo puede hacer, hasta nosotros los "voseros"   podemos hablar de tú a la perfección.


----------



## asm

I do not think we have different "types" of Spanish, we only have different words or meanings, and that's different. To me different types of languages could be the vosotros from Spain, the vos from Argentina, and so on, and that is not a big difference. I have never lived in any other country besides Mexico, but living in the USA for some years I have learned "words" from other countries. We always laugh (some times fight) because of the different meanings, but nothing beyond that.

I think that languages are more different among generations or among socioeconomic status. Dr. Ruby Payne says that poor people, for instance, use a register that is different from the regular language we use in the academic realm; this is one (not the only one) reason for poor people to have problems with schools. ANd this is one example that even in the same country/region people use different "types" of language.



In addition, if you are at that level of knowing and differentiating the regions from where expressions come from, you are at a supper level. I cannot differentiate South American's pronunciations. Even more, I cannot differentiate everything among Mexicans.




 




			
				jhughes said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have an English website that I'm looking to have translated into Spanish.
> 
> The thing is, I'm running into a problem. Apparently there are several different types of Spanish used all around the world. Is it like English in that there are only a small amount of differences between the written word in one country to the next? Or is it a big difference in the written word?
> 
> To reach a world audience, which Spanish should I translate into? And what factors were used to determine this? Since later on I will want to translate into other languages that might face the same problem.
> 
> I'm thinking I should use Spain's Spanish, since it is their language. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Bosch

Pues estamos hablando de un proceso de comunicación y como tal se establece en términos de funcionalidad, es decir funciona o no, no es tan relativo como se quiere plantear. Los acentos, llámense acentos como entonación o también acentos como modismos o regionalismos. Disfruto de sobremanera los dos, por ejemplo oír las cadencias o expresiones típicas de una española, de una colombiana de Antioquia o de una boricua…le dan color a una conversación. Pero si estoy en una comunicación formal y las palabras o la entonación no permiten que la mayor parte de mi público me entienda, debo revisar que es lo que sucede. 
Un cálido saludo para todos vuestros acentos.


----------



## Maika

Phryne said:
			
		

> No, Maika, it's not erroneous, it's theway we speak and it is accepted by grammarians! Also, "vos" was used in Spain and it was quite formal. Now it's considered to be old-fashioned.
> 
> *source: Rae.*
> 
> *vos**.*(Del lat. _vos_).*1.* pron. person. Forma de 2.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino, empleada como tratamiento. Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige. _Vos, don Pedro, sois docto; vos, Juana, sois caritativa._ En la actualidad solo se usa en tono elevado.



I do know about the existence of the second person in plural, anyway, the conjugation is erroneous, it should be "vos tenéis" and not "vos tenés" and so.


----------



## Maika

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Si fuéramos a hilar demasiado fino, diríamos que significan dos cosas distintas:
> 
> "...con la misma entonación que don Ramón" es una comparación y está bien construída gramaticalmente. Significa que una cosa es igual que otra o que no lo es.
> 
> "...de Don Ramón", por otro lado, indica propiedad, indica que se está usando la entonación propia "de Don Ramón", y en ese caso se podría decir que es preferible el omitir el adjetivo "misma" y decir "...con la entonación de don Ramón".
> 
> Humilde opinión de un lego aficionado: siéntanse *Vuestras Mercedes* con libertad de debatirlo.
> 
> [Iba a decir "sentíos con...", pero usé "*Vuestras Mercedes..."*, simplemente para ilustrar de dónde proviene el Ustedes, y para que se vea no es un invento nuestro. Lo mismo con el *"vos"*, el* "Usted"* y las conjugaciones.]



No quiero que me malinterpretes, yo cuando me refiero a lo erróneo gramaticalmente, es a la conjugación, no al pronombre, tengo amigos (muchos) argentinos en la red, juego mucho en yahoo argentina, en literati, y ahí mismo en el sitio dice: "poné" "jugá", conjugación que no existe en español, lo mismo pasa con el vos, el vos lo entiendo, existe, lo que no existe es la forma en que lo conjugan. Que lo hayan hecho parte de su forma de hablar es otra cosa.
Saludos


----------



## Maika

Phryne said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you again. In Argentina we used to watch Venezuelan soap operas as well and they sounded as funny as the Mexican's. "Touny, iama al fontanero!!!"  I think they just chose to leave the language of origin. Additionally, from my point of view, you Mexicans have a very very thick accent, so it's all about perspective!



Fontanero is a word we never use, here we say "plomero", so, it was something else than Mexican Spanish. And it depends on what kind of programs you referred to.  Mexican well speaking people have a rich vocabulary and great culture, knowing which words and verbs to use, don't minimize Mexicans please. I hate to make generalizations because you can't put in the same box different regions, different states, different cities and different persons with different educations and culture. Imagine I say that Argentinians speak the same in every part of Argentina, it is definitely a lie. As I said, I have a lot of Argentinian friends, some very high level people, not all of them. You find all kinds of people and language everywhere, even in Argentina.
Regards


----------



## Maika

esteban said:
			
		

> Hola Maika,
> 
> 
> !En Colombia también la gente jura no tener acento! Y cree como vos que su espanol es el espanol estàndar. Estoy domiciliado ahora en Italia y hace poco volvì de vacaciones a Colombia y te confieso que me causò mucha gracia volver a mirar las series estadounidenses traducidas al espanol mexicano. Antes cuando miraba la televisiòn en Colombia no le hacìa mucho caso pero cuando escuché al protagonista de una serie diciendo cosas del estilo "Oye Pablo este sujeto no es muy simpàtico, creo que deberìamos patearle el trasero al norteamericano ese" con la misma entonaciòn que Don Ramòn del "chavo del ocho" (!viva el chavo del ocho!) me pareciò muy chistoso! !Me pasa lo mismo cuando viajo con Iberia y escucho hablar a Tom Cruise  en las pelìculas que pasan a bordo!
> Asì que tenés razòn casi todas los programas, series, pelìculas, etc. son traducidas al espanol mexicano (por razones geogràficas y pràcticas supongo: hay muchìsimos mexicanos en Estados Unidos) pero la verdad es que TODOS tenemos un acento bien marcado afuera de nuestras fronteras  !



Exacto. ¿Sabes? Yo he estado en Colombia, y me fascinó como habla la gente ahí.


----------



## Maika

A TODOS:

Quiero aclarar que mis opiniones vertidas aquí, no tienen en ningún momento la intención de molestar a ninguna persona o nacionalidad, simplemente emití lo que pienso y siento, sin afán de ofender a nadie.
Esto lo digo por si alguien se sintió lastimado u ofendido en su persona. Si así fue, mis disculpas de antemano.

Saludos con cariño desde Ciudad de México


----------



## Artrella

Maika said:
			
		

> We also do eliminate the "vosotros", it is not used at all in Mexico.
> 
> About the Argentinians, they use the "vos" as some said, but they never conjugate in that person, actually the way they conjugate is erroneous, as they use "vos tenés" , "vos querés", "vos jugás", etc. That's definitely gramatically wrong, it is an invention.   =)
> 
> Maika




Maikaaa!!! Not an invention... well maybe it's our invention... as the "dulce de leche"    but this conjugation is in the DRAE...

Presente

tengo
tienes /* tenés*
tiene
tenemos
tenéis / *tienen*
tienen

>>>>>*source*


----------



## ILT

Well, going back to the original question, I think the translation of the website should be done according to the market to be reached.  Is it all of Latin America?  Is it people with a higher/lower educational level? Is it the economically wealthy or the "economically challenged" (I just heard it on a sitcom and laughed at the term)?  If it's for people with some level of education then you can be sure that they'll understand the language, remember that mastering a language is not knowing the meaning of all the words but understanding the meaning of what is being said.  And also, if a person likes what he/she sees on your webpage, you can be sure that while they're online they'll search the meaning of the word they don't understand.  Easy as that.

About the differences in the way we speak, there are a lot, but that's what makes our language so rich, that it can differ but we can still understand it.


----------



## sergio11

First, I think it is clear by now that, if the subject matter of the Web site is mathematics, you don't have to worry much about what Spanish to use. 

Second, since there was so much talk about accents, even though it is not an issue here because there will be nothing spoken, let me tell you that in all the years I have lived (58, more than two or three participants of the forum combined), I never saw or heard of a native Spanish speaker who would not understand another Spanish speaker merely because of the accent. If they don't understand each other, it is not because of the accent, but because of words that are used in one region and not in the other. 

The differences in accents of the Spanish language of different countries is not half as much as the differences between the Boston accent and the North Carolina accent, and not even as much as the differences between the accents of East los Angeles, West Los Angeles and South Central Los Angeles. What differs and makes the language unintelligible is that some words are more common in one country and not in the other. Those words are usually words of fruits, vegetables and household items. Everything else is the same (now someone is going to come up with an exception to deny this). 

The names of numbers, math functions, trig functions, calculus, etc., are all the same.


----------



## finol11

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Firts, I think it is clear by now that, if the subject matter of the Web site is mathematics, you don't have to worry much about what Spanish to use.
> 
> Second, since there was so much talk about accents, even though it is not an issue here because there will be nothing spoken, let me tell you that in all the years I have lived (58, more than two or three participants of the forum combined), I never saw or heard of a native Spanish speaker who would not understand another Spanish speaker merely because of the accent. If they don't understand each other, it is not because of the accent, but because of words that are used in one region and not in the other.
> 
> The differences in accents of the Spanish language of different countries is not half as much as the differences between the Boston accent and the North Carolina accent, and not even as much as the differences between the accents of East los Angeles, West Los Angeles and South Central Los Angeles. What differs and makes the language unintelligible is that some words are more common in one country and not in the other. Those words are usually words of fruits, vegetables and household items. Everything else is the same (now someone is going to come up with an exception to deny this).
> 
> The names of numbers, math functions, trig functions, calculus, etc., are all the same.


 
Sergio, solo quiero agregar una cosa.................AMEN!!


----------



## Phryne

Maika said:
			
		

> Fontanero is a word we never use, here we say "plomero", so, it was something else than Mexican Spanish. And it depends on what kind of programs you referred to. Mexican well speaking people have a rich vocabulary and great culture, knowing which words and verbs to use, don't minimize Mexicans please. I hate to make generalizations because you can't put in the same box different regions, different states, different cities and different persons with different educations and culture. Imagine I say that Argentinians speak the same in every part of Argentina, it is definitely a lie. As I said, I have a lot of Argentinian friends, some very high level people, not all of them. You find all kinds of people and language everywhere, even in Argentina.
> Regards



Yo no "minimizo" a nadie!!! Digo, que para mí un ancento mexicano o venezolano es gracioso! Seguro que para vos, lo será el mío!  Son perspectivas, nada más!

De todas formas, la conjugación que hacés de "vos" es diferente. Nostros hablamos con "vos tenés" y no es errado, para nada. A me gustaría saber según quién no es correcta la forma en la que hablamos? Según México? Según España? Quién impone las reglas de cómo debe hablar la gente? Tené bien en cuenta de que hablamos de casi 36 millones de personas que según vos hablan mal!  Y tené en cuenta que aún mismo la RAE (que se cree sabia poseedora del poder de decidir qué es castellano y qué no lo es ) ya considera nuestra forma de hablar como correcta, o como un "americanismo". Me parece muy obtuso creer que hay países que hablan bien y países que no... nadie es dios para decidir cómo tenemos que hablar...  disculpame.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Maikaaa!!! Not an invention... well maybe it's our invention... as the "dulce de leche"    but this conjugation is in the DRAE...



Me parece que el dulce de leche no es invento nuestro, ni cerca, Arti, ni cerca ...  Está el dulce de cajeta, y hay otros con distintos nombres en otros países. Además creo haber leído que en Europa se comía antiguamente pero como tanta leche no era fácil de conseguir, se consideraba un lujo!!

Ahora, seguro que el nuestro es el más rico!!


----------



## crisstti

I have always heard that mexican Spanish is the standard one for TV series and films when dubbed.
Evidently they have an accent, but it seems that they can take that accent away when dubbing (?), better than people from other countries.
I Chile, we are sure that we have no accent, though I guess we have.
About the question of what Spanish to use, I think it should be avoided to use el "vosotros", 'cos though in Latinamerica people understands it with no problem, we don't use it.  The same with the "vos", I once told someone from Argentina that it was wrong and he did get a bit upset and told me it was right.  It is said only in Argentina and Uruguay.


----------



## ILT

Pues yo no veo el por qué del enojo cuando se dice que alguien habla mal, o que una región habla mal.  Es algo común en todas las lenguas, y si lo es de región en región, con más razón de país en país.

Ahora, con respecto a la RAE, ellos no deciden si el término es correcto o no, si alguien habla bien o no, ellos simplemente recojen los significados que tienen las palabras en las diferentes regiones del mundo en que se habla español.  Si ellos no la tienen es porque su uso no es lo suficientemente generalizado, o porque aún no se llega el momento, recordemos que ellos no actualizan su diccionario cada año, la última vez que supe lo hacían cada 10 años, y en diez años las lenguas cambian bastante.

Lo que yo pienso es que en el caso de la página de internet de la pregunta que dio origen a este hilo, lo mejor es utilizar los términos de uso más general, y tratar de evitar los regionalismos.

Saludos!!!

ILT


----------



## esteban

crisstti said:
			
		

> I have always heard that mexican Spanish is the standard one for TV series and films when dubbed.
> Evidently they have an accent, but it seems that they can take that accent away when dubbing (?), better than people from other countries.
> I Chile, we are sure that we have no accent, though I guess we have.
> About the question of what Spanish to use, I think it should be avoided to use el "vosotros", 'cos though in Latinamerica people understands it with no problem, we don't use it. The same with the "vos", I once told someone from Argentina that it was wrong and he did get a bit upset and told me it was right. It is said only in Argentina and Uruguay.


 
Hola Crisstti,

Creo que ya hemos hablado bastante de la legitimidad del voseo, solo quiero agregar que se usa también en algunas partes de Colombia. En mi region se usa. Y alli, en particular, usamos las tres personas "vos", "tu" y "usted". La forma en "vos" es la mas familiar, el "tu" es la forma intermediaria y el "usted" la forma mas respetuosa.
Te puedo citar ademas un dato curioso acerca del uso del "usted" en la capital (Bogota). Alli la gente usa casi exclusivamente la forma en "usted"; entre amigos, con el novio o la novia, con el vecino o el tipo de la tienda. Asi que en Bogota no es una cuestion de respeto, se usa casi siempre.


Saludos


----------



## rayb

Phryne said:
			
		

> Me parece que el dulce de leche no es invento nuestro, ni cerca, Arti, ni cerca ... Está el dulce de cajeta, y hay otros con distintos nombres en otros países. Además creo haber leído que en Europa se comía antiguamente pero como tanta leche no era fácil de conseguir, se consideraba un lujo!!
> 
> Ahora, seguro que el nuestro es el más rico!!


 
Al "dulce de leche" en Chile se le llama "manjar blanco". En las buenad "fromagéries", en Francia, se le llama "milfidoux". En México, aunque con una textura diferente, peo el mismo gusto, existen los "chongos Zamoranos"


----------



## rayb

rayb said:
			
		

> Al "dulce de leche" en Chile se le llama "manjar blanco". En las buenad "fromagéries", en Francia, se le llama "milfidoux". En México, aunque con una textura diferente, peo el mismo gusto, existen los "chongos Zamoranos"


 
Perdón: "milkidoux"


----------



## rayb

I've just carefully read this interesting thread. Let me share with you my personal experience on this issue, coming from someone that for many years has been travelling a lot arround the world:

1) It is indeniable that, in accent, vocabulary and grammar, we do find strong differences between Spanish speaking people, even within a same country. However, those differences dissapear almost absolutely when we compare written languages. Effectively, we can't really find enormous differences, except of style, if we compare the writtings of authors like García Márquez, Vargas Llosa, Borges or Cortázar. Even more, like Arab before, Indoamerican languages have been a source of considerable enrichment of Spanish. Some words coming from Indoamerican languages, like the aztheques words "tomate" , "chocolate" and "patata", for example, have been incorporated to Spanish, and even English or other languages. But other words are still waiting to be recognized by the RAE. In this context, it's difficult to choose or recommend a reference language. Finally, like almost allways in real life, it depends on what do you want to do;

2) If I were to choose an accent, my preference would certainly go to Peruvian and Colombian coast people, whose accent misfortunately has not been preserved in the "sierra" of these two countries. The reason why of this preference is the absence of  the strong "ceseo" practiced in almost all Spain, which doesn't sound quite smooth to my ears. Even if in Chile and Argentina, we don't practice either the "ceseo", we inhereted from Andalucía and Canarias, the bad practice of eating our vowels, which I have to recognize doesn't sound either quite smooth. Most countries in Latinoamerica, as we go into the Caraibbes, have lost the ability to pronounce the letter "j" with the Arab accent. This is for me a substancial lose of one of Spanisn's gratest richness. As for Mexico and other countries, which pronounce the letter "j" and don't eat their vowells, I don't know why but I still prefer the Peruvian and Colombian coast accent; and

3) Finally, in Windows, when I am confronted to choose  a language for ortographic correction in Spanish, even if normally I d'ont have many choices, personally I allwayse chose Mexico. The reason why, is only trial and error, I don't know why its grammar and dictionnary has been built following criterias closer to those I practize.


----------



## oso

It doesn't allow me to post the URL, but do a search on Yahoo. It should come up.

(figure out from below)

 uuu washingtonpost com wp-dyn articles A32693-2004Aug1 html


Accent on Higher TV Ratings
Spanish-Language Network Telemundo Coaches Actors to Use Mexican Dialect

By Frank Ahrens
Washington Post Staff Writer
Monday, August 2, 2004; Page A01 

Until about a year ago, Spanish-language television network Telemundo was getting obliterated in the ratings by its giant rival, Univision Communications Inc. In markets where the two networks went head to head, four of every five viewers watching Spanish-language television were watching Univision. 

Telemundo Communications Group Inc. suspected the problem was its telenovelas, the prime-time soap operas that form the economic backbone of Spanish broadcasters. Telemundo had imported some from Brazil that ended up being "devastatingly bad," Telemundo President James M. McNamara said. Dubbed from Portuguese into Spanish, the dialogue didn't match the movement of people's mouths and there was "lots of lip-flapping going on," he said.  (....................................)


----------



## Outsider

Here it is. It isn't surprising that Americans prefer the Mexican accent, since there are so many Mexican immigrants in the U.S. (*) In that sense, Mexican Spanish is "standard", but only because Americans have made it _their_ standard of the Spanish language, out of demographic convenience. 
And there was another factor involved in the event mentioned by that article: the TV network also changed its programming:



> Telemundo has chipped away at Univision's ratings lead, bringing it down to about 3 to 1. The difference? McNamara said the network *now produces its own telenovelas* and teaches its actors -- whether they hail from Cuba, Argentina, Colombia, Venezuela, Peru or Chile -- to speak like Mexicans.


Two different things were changed, the accent of the actors (well, actually, there isn't any information about which accent was used before the change) and programming. Which of them has led to better ratings, if any? We can't know!

(*)



> [...] while legal immigrants come from all over the world, clandestine immigration is overwhelmingly Latin American in origin, especially from Mexico. The Immigration and Naturalisation Service (INS), now subsumed into the Department of Homeland Security, reckoned five years ago that nearly 70% of illegal residents were Mexican.
> 
> The Economist


----------



## Javier-Vega

rayb said:
			
		

> Some words coming from Indoamerican languages, like the aztheques words "tomate" , "chocolate" and "patata", for example, have been incorporated to Spanish, and even English or other languages.



Just a small correction. I understand that the word "patata" is not of aztec origin, but taino (the indian language in the Caribbean). The word used in Mexico is "papa" (which, if I remember correctly, it has an inca origin).


----------



## iorix98

Im Spanish n as somebody said we think we speak the proper spanish... and its true cos we exported it to latin america XD
Anyways if U need to choose a kind of spanish, U can choose the one U want cos everyone will understand U. Just need a thing... dont use slang words and thats all, U'll probably have no problems.
Bye


----------



## belén

iorix98 said:
			
		

> Im Spanish n as somebody said we think we speak the proper spanish... and its true cos we exported it to latin america XD
> Anyways if U need to choose a kind of spanish, U can choose the one U want cos everyone will understand U. Just need a thing... dont use slang words and thats all, U'll probably have no problems.
> Bye




Hola Iorix, bienvenid@ a los foros.

Aprovechando tu mensaje, te quería recomendar que "prediques con el ejemplo" y cuando escribas en inglés, evites usar abreviaciones dado que la gente usa el foro para aprender y mejorar tanto el inglés como el español y una de las maneras de que este método sea eficaz es procurando escribir correctamente.

Muchas gracias por tu comprensión y un abrazo,

Belén


----------



## DIEGOPERUVIAN

Maika said:


> Exacto. ¿Sabes? Yo he estado en Colombia, y me fascinó como habla la gente ahí.


 
EL ACENTO PERUANO O MEJOR DICHO EL ACENTO DE LOS LIMEÑOS ES EL MAS PURO DEL TODO EL MUNDO DE HABLA HISPANA NO TIENE LAS MAS MINIMA ENTONACION SI TIENE MODISMOS PERO ENTONACION O MUSICALIDAD NO POSEE Y SI ES QUE LA POSEE PUES REALMENTE SERA MUY PERO MUY TENUE ALGUIEN ME PODRIA DECIR A QUE ACENTO SE PARECE EL ACENTO DE LOS LIMEÑOS Y SI ES MUY MARCADO DUDO QUE HAYA UNA RESPUESTA PERO ESTOY ABIRETO A TODOS LOS COMENTARIOS DEJO MI CORREO xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarabandaa

I think that if you use a formal Spanish, you will be fine. Don't get too much nervous about it. The Spanish speaking people around the world who are going to use it will understand you perfectly. As they told you before, avoid slang. Be simple is another suggestion. Cheers!


----------

